# Hollow Injection Piles



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is a job that I did last week. Had to pressure grout the soil under an existing elevator shaft that had some soil loss when they were drilling for the elevator piston. We used Titan injection bars as a means to pressure grout from the top down. We installed a total of 6 down to 30' below the elevator shaft footing. We used 30 mm bar witha 90mm soil bit with special jetting tips and used a neat grout pumped at up too 650 psi at 15 gpm.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How in the hell do you find all of these specialized jobs ??


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

It is mostly word of mouth there are a few guys that I know or have done work with that recommend me and pass out my contact info.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Doing any load tests? Whats the capacity?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

ch0mpie said:


> Doing any load tests? Whats the capacity?


No load test were required. We used the Titan bar as a means only to get the grout into the ground so it is not acting as a pile. The had a little soil loss at the top of the piston because they did no advance the casing when they started, it was then backfilled and started all over again. They we woried about possible settlement in that area. Also this a below ground parking level aand 2 weeks ago they broke the water main and flooded the parking level with 7' of water. When installing the Titan bar there was only a small void at 1 location right under the footing, there was no extra grout used when drilling telling me there were no voids.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

If the titan bars don't take any load, why not just grout throu your regular drill pipe, remove after grouting, and reuse on each hole?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

My grout swivel is set up for Titan bar. The price of the bar was figured in the bid and they wanted the option of possibley making a steel plate washer that can be bolted to top of the footing and the bar. Also by not reuseing the bar I was done by noon.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool, they must have lots of extra capacity with that steel in there. I wouldn't worry about voids too much in any area where you preasure grouted.


----------

